# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Ελληνικά τύπου Freedom [Greek owned Freedoms']

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

leonis halcoussis ss.jpgLEONIS HALCOUSSIS shipspotting
pericles.jpgPERICLES

IHI,Iαπωνία 1977   15210 dwt  Pielstick  14.1 kts
1977 Xαλκούσης ΛΕΩΝΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ ελληνική σημαία  1986 Αvlos Shg ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ σημαία Κύπρου   2001 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Τύπου Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

pericles halcoussis sn.jpgshipsnostalgia

IHI Ιαπωνία 1972    15126 dwt   Pielstick 14.0 kts
1972 Χαλκούσης ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ ελληνική σημαία  1975 Πώληση  1996 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Tύπου Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> pericles halcoussis sn.jpgshipsnostalgia
> 
> IHI Ιαπωνία 1972    15126 dwt   Pielstick 14.0 kts
> 1972 Χαλκούσης ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ ελληνική σημαία  1975 Πώληση  1996 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> Tύπου Freedom.


THASOS ISLAND ss.jpgTHASOS ISLAND shipspotting
aetos ff.jpgAETOS

1976    15052 dwt
1976 Γκούμας ΤΗΑSOS ISLAND ελληνική σημαία  1987 Τenacious mar TENACIOUS σημαία Μάλτας  1989 Αetos Shg AETOS σημαία Μπαχάμες 1994 Πώληση
1999 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> pericles halcoussis sn.jpgshipsnostalgia
> 
> IHI Ιαπωνία 1972    15126 dwt   Pielstick 14.0 kts
> 1972 Χαλκούσης ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ ελληνική σημαία  1975 Πώληση  1996 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> Tύπου Freedom.


sea star ss.jpg SEA STAR
alexandraki ss.jpgALEXANDRAKI shipspotting

1976     15086 dwt
1976 Aλαφούζος SEA STAR ελληνική σημαία  1986 ΚΥΘΝΟΣ, Portman Shg AΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΚΙ σημαία Κύπρου 1996 ΚΟΤΡΩΝΑΣ 2001 Πώληση  2003 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> pericles halcoussis sn.jpgshipsnostalgia
> 
> IHI Ιαπωνία 1972    15126 dwt   Pielstick 14.0 kts
> 1972 Χαλκούσης ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ ελληνική σημαία  1975 Πώληση  1996 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> Tύπου Freedom.


SI MING SHAN.jpgSI MING SHAN

1977   15115 dwt
1977 Σιγάλας ΚΥRIACOS A.S  ελληνική σημαία  1978 Πώληση   2012 Διαγράφηκε,αμφίβολη ύπαρξη.
Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> pericles halcoussis sn.jpgshipsnostalgia
> 
> IHI Ιαπωνία 1972    15126 dwt   Pielstick 14.0 kts
> 1972 Χαλκούσης ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ ελληνική σημαία  1975 Πώληση  1996 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> Tύπου Freedom.


MAIRA ss.jpg shipspotting

1977     15320 dwt
1977 Aegean Planet MAΙΡΑ ελληνική σημαία 1978 Απωλέσθηκε,έκρηξη μηχανοστάσιο,ανοικτά Geraldton (Αυστραλία).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> pericles halcoussis sn.jpgshipsnostalgia
> 
> IHI Ιαπωνία 1972    15126 dwt   Pielstick 14.0 kts
> 1972 Χαλκούσης ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ ελληνική σημαία  1975 Πώληση  1996 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> Tύπου Freedom.


RELIANT picclick.jpgRELIANT picclick
capt.antonis ss.jpgCAPT.ANTONIS shipspotting
solon.jpgSOLON

1977   15080 dwt
1977 Panmarine Shg RELIANT ελληνική σημαία  1996 ΣΟΛΩΝ  1999 Shella Nav CAPT.ANTONIS σημαία Αγ.Βικεντίου  2001 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.
Freedom

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> leonis halcoussis ss.jpgLEONIS HALCOUSSIS shipspotting
> pericles.jpgPERICLES
> 
> IHI,Iαπωνία 1977   15210 dwt  Pielstick  14.1 kts
> 1977 Xαλκούσης ΛΕΩΝΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ ελληνική σημαία  1986 Αvlos Shg ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ σημαία Κύπρου   2001 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> Τύπου Freedom.


nata ss.jpg shipspotting

14960 dwt
1977 Orient Express NATA ελληνική σημαία  1991 Πώληση  2011 Διάλυση.
Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> pericles halcoussis sn.jpgshipsnostalgia
> 
> IHI Ιαπωνία 1972    15126 dwt   Pielstick 14.0 kts
> 1972 Χαλκούσης ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΟΥΣΗΣ ελληνική σημαία  1975 Πώληση  1996 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> Tύπου Freedom.


regina s.jpgREGINA S
rizcun trader ss.jpgRIZCUN TRADER shipspotting


1977      15078 dwt
1977 Freight's Mar REGINA S ελληνική σημαία  1986 Πώληση  2011 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

XUAN CHENG ss.jpgXUAN CHENG shipspotting

IHI,Iαπωνία 1977    15113 dwt      Pielstick    14.0 kts
1977 Σιγάλας ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ Α.Σ ελληνική σημαία  1979 Πώληση  2009 Διάλυση Κίνα.
Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179809XUAN CHENG shipspotting
> 
> IHI,Iαπωνία 1977    15113 dwt      Pielstick    14.0 kts
> 1977 Σιγάλας ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ Α.Σ ελληνική σημαία  1979 Πώληση  2009 Διάλυση Κίνα.
> Freedom.


lucky wave.jpgLUCKY WAVE
anemi.jpgANEMI

1978   15078 dwt
1978 Teo Shg LUCKY WAVE ελληνική σημαία  1989 Κyklamar ANEMOS σημαία Μπαχάμες  1993 Αnemi Shg ANEMΗ σημαία ελληνική  1999 Prince Mar AEOLOS σημαία Μπαχάμες  2000 Πώληση  2003 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179809XUAN CHENG shipspotting
> 
> IHI,Iαπωνία 1977    15113 dwt      Pielstick    14.0 kts
> 1977 Σιγάλας ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ Α.Σ ελληνική σημαία  1979 Πώληση  2009 Διάλυση Κίνα.
> Freedom.


SANTO PIONEER ss.jpgshipspotting

1978   14842  dwt
1978 Santo Mar SANTO PIONEER ελληνική σημαία  1986 Πώληση  2003 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179809XUAN CHENG shipspotting
> 
> IHI,Iαπωνία 1977    15113 dwt      Pielstick    14.0 kts
> 1977 Σιγάλας ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ Α.Σ ελληνική σημαία  1979 Πώληση  2009 Διάλυση Κίνα.
> Freedom.


marabou ss.jpgMARABOU shipspotting
PLUTO-fotoflite.jpgPLUTO fotoflite
platon ss.jpgPLATON shipspotting

1978  14874 dwt
1978 Δαλακούρας ΜARABOU ελληνική σημαία  1986 Roydan Nav PLUTO σημαία Παναμά  1991 Πολίτης ΠΛΑΤΩΝ σημαία Κύπρου  2002 Πώληση,διάλυση Ινδία.
Freedom.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179794SI MING SHAN
> 
> 1977   15115 dwt
> 1977 Σιγάλας ΚΥRIACOS A.S  ελληνική σημαία  1978 Πώληση   2012 Διαγράφηκε,αμφίβολη ύπαρξη.
> Freedom.


free wave ss.jpgFREE WAVE shipspotting

1979 15080 dwt
1979 Teo Shg FREE WAVE ελληνική σημαία  1995 Lorendano Shg LUCKY OMEGA σημαία Κύπρου  1995 Πώληση  2008 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Freedom.

----------

